# 2014 Diesel tire pressure



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like a tire problem. Is it all four or just one? My ECO MT had one OEM tire that did this and CDT has the same tires.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

All 4 tires.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

only 1PSI? I would just put in 7-8PSI over door place card PSI and monitor it. That way your not getting a low tire warning for at least a few weeks but also are not taking the tire in to get patched for such a slow leak.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Of course Boyle's law tells us that the pressure of a gas is relative to it's temperature. 

So so in the case of tires filled with atmospheric air, for every 10 degree Celsius change in temperature the tire pressure will change by 2.5 psi. Warmer equals more psi: cooler results in less psi.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Or, if you are down here with the rest of the Colonials.......thats one PSI for every seven degrees on average.
I suspect you are seeing the result of cooler mornings and daytime high temps.

Rob


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Robby said:


> Or, if you are down here with the rest of the Colonials.......thats one PSI for every seven degrees on average.
> I suspect you are seeing the result of cooler mornings and daytime high temps.
> 
> Rob


I experience the same thing as the OP. Regardless of temp.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> I experience the same thing as the OP. Regardless of temp.


That is rather bizaar.......four tires losing air at the same rate on the same car....not temperature related......I'd recommend purchass of a lottery ticket.
Similar odds.

Rob


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Robby said:


> That is rather bizaar.......four tires losing air at the same rate on the same car....not temperature related......I'd recommend purchass of a lottery ticket.
> Similar odds.
> 
> Rob


 Maybe the same tpms sensor is calibrated for each of the four tire slots. Instead of there being four separate sensors calibrated one for each tire.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Did you checked each tire with a pressure gauge? Because if you referring only on the tpms sensors they fluctuate a lot. I would take manual pressure readings for couple of days and compare.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never had this issue on mine.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Did you checked each tire with a pressure gauge? Because if you referring only on the tpms sensors they fluctuate a lot. I would take manual pressure readings for couple of days and compare.


agree .......... ignore the dic an do it the old way. tpms has different reading every time you look at it.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

bigluke said:


> Did you checked each tire with a pressure gauge? Because if you referring only on the tpms sensors they fluctuate a lot. I would take manual pressure readings for couple of days and compare.


I cannot rely on the DIC as it under reports pressure of about 2.5 lbs. I use either a mechanical or electronic gauge. Both report very similar pressures.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I use a good tire gauge don't trust on dash readings. Front tires and passenger rear tire lose about 1 pound a week and rear driver side about 1 1/2 a week.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

You might have a faulty set of valves in your tyres?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Temp variations other than a leak is the only tome I've seen tire pressure vary.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

come this spring, your PSI will increase every day.:grin:


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like tires weren't seated on rims. After about 3 months they started holding pressure ok.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah, the winter months. Don't touch anything and check them on a 100* morning and see what your psi is


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I would suggest a tire pressure check every few months, or when the temps start changing either way. I am always adding air, now at 48K and on my second set of tires, this AM was down to 38PSI on all four. I've been tying to keep them a 42PSI, optimal word, TRYING.


----------

